# Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End



## dragonbattousai (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I'll just get right down to the point.  Moviefone released an image from the next and final installment, Pirates of the Caribbbean:  At World's End.  

Beware as the image will have something that may surprise or might make you say, "I knew that was coming" if you saw Pirates of the Caribbean:  Dead Man's Chest.  



Anyways, this film is set to come out May 2007, which seems to be making 2007 one hell of a year seeing as a bunch of pop cultural movies (TransFormers, TMNT, F4, Spider-Man 3, Harry Potter, etc) will be coming out this coming year.  

Anyways discuss on the image.


----------



## Tsuuga (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, now we know they meet up, at least.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 24, 2006)

Spideman 3 will be the only pop-cultural movie to surpass this.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 24, 2006)

2007 keeps on getting better and better


----------



## Wrathchild (Dec 24, 2006)

Seems like the 2007 summer blockbusters are just a bunch of sequels and remakes again. Shame. I thought there'd at least be ONE original movie this summer.


----------



## Seany (Dec 24, 2006)

alright!


----------



## Gene (Dec 24, 2006)

I still need to see the 2nd one first. ><


----------



## Nico (Dec 24, 2006)

2008 Oscar nomination? 


On a different note it seems that they meet more modern people like them and maybe less fictional creatures.


----------



## Freija (Dec 24, 2006)

Jack Sparrow looks as awesome as usual :3


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2006)

It's not going to be the final installment. They have already signed on for Pirates of the Caribbean 4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking forward to this one. The image is meh, nothing really surprising there.


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks that this movie is gonna get passed up in the box office by Spider Man 3? This movie looks good and all but I get the feeling It's gonna get placed in 2nd place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this movie is gonna get passed up in the box office by Spider Man 3? This movie looks good and all but I get the feeling It's gonna get placed in 2nd place.


Probably, but it's going to be pretty close. Nothing can stop the juggernaut that is Spider-Man 3.

I would say this movie will come in a close second as far as the box office rankings go.


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 25, 2006)

Sasha said:


> It's not going to be the final installment. They have already signed on for Pirates of the Caribbean 4.



more Jack!


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



JACK DOESN'T DIE!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 25, 2006)

^^^ I stil havent even seen all of the 1st yet. Hell I havent even seen the 2nd. No bashing needed, im trying.


----------



## Tone (Dec 26, 2006)

Putting anything up against Spider-Man 3 is pretty much death..

Still can't wait to see it though.. A lot of interesting stuff coming out in 2007


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 26, 2006)

The second one was half-assed just so this one would be AMAZING...so it better be.


----------



## Molekage (Dec 30, 2006)

Sasha said:


> It's not going to be the final installment. They have already signed on for Pirates of the Caribbean 4.



you're joking. go disney, killing a perfectly good franchise.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 1, 2007)

Molekage said:


> you're joking. go disney, killing a perfectly good franchise.



They were corrupted when they worked with Square-Enix to make KH.

I thought this movie was going to be the last one.


----------



## Key (Jan 1, 2007)

Curious how he escaped?


----------



## Princess_Requiem (Jan 2, 2007)

I never really cared for the Spiderman series (mary jane kills it for me), but I have thought quite highly of the Pirates movies. We all knew with the way the first one brought money into the box office that there would be a sequel and (at the time) possibly a third installment. In my eyes it is better they do this movie series in three parts, (although the first movie could stand alone if it wanted to), because not only does it give people like myself a job (i work for a theater) but I can't think of too many people that could sit or have their children sit through nearly six hours worth of movie. There is enough material for that and even a fourth if they want to gamble on riding this out that far. Either way whether it be Spiderman3 or Pirates 3 that tops out at the boxoffice we still get quality films and we can hope for some original flicks still.


But I digress... the image is most interesting... pirates and... well... im not sure what those other guys are... but... looks promising none the less.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 3, 2007)

Im actually looking forward to Fantastic 4 more personally, but only because im a Silver Surfer fanboy.

Anyway, I diagress. That looks suspiciously like Ken Watanabe in that pic. I love that guy.


----------



## TaoSama (Jan 3, 2007)

Pirates Of The Caribbean 3 At' Worlds End will come out in May 25 2007 , but other good movies but SpiderMan sucks


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jan 3, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> Jack Sparrow looks as awesome as usual :3


He's Johnny Depp.  How can he not look awesome? XD



Key said:


> Curious how he escaped?


Crazy voodoo from the crazy voodoo lady. 

This looks promising.  Kinda makes me want to see Johnny Depp and Tobey Maguire in a fight to the death, though.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep, saw that a few days ago. Nothing surprising, as I everyone expected Jack to be back around, and I'm betting his return his quite early in the movie so we can get on to Jones and Beckett.


----------



## Sesu (Jan 4, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure that the asian man in the picture is Chow Yun Fat. If that is the case this will most likely be the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2007)

It does look like Young Fatty.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 4, 2007)

Key said:


> Curious how he escaped?



It's Jack, his awesomess will keep him alive forever  XDDD


----------



## TaoSama (Jan 5, 2007)

The bad guy in the thrid movie I think his name is Sao Feng that what I heard in some wedsites


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2007)

So let me get this straight we have zombie monkeys, fish pirates, a chinese guy with a pirate crew and Jack ........


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 7, 2007)

i cant wait for this movie


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool!! ^__^


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 10, 2007)

Part 2 was so open-ended.


----------



## Blackrosevirus (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow. I can't wait for this movie.


----------



## jakuzo (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah I can't wait to see this movie! The other two have been really good. Although I am looking forward to the new Spiderman movie more than this one. I mean, come on, it has Venom in it!


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2007)

HE IS ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## Teddy (old) (Jan 12, 2007)

i thought the first 2 were really good so cant wait to see the 3rd


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 12, 2007)

Suggested caption:

"WHAT!?......your saying it _was_ 1200 micrograms.....!?"


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 12, 2007)

2007=a bunch of motherfucking sequel movies, blockbuster shit.


The same as usual, in other words. *YAY!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yay yay yay yay Keira Knightley in traditional chinese clothing. <3




This movie has got Chow Yun-Fat, which makes me want to see it even more!


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 12, 2007)

i don't like the look of Chow Yun-Fat in this movie. 
too "fu manchu"...


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 13, 2007)

I wish that Jack would have died in the second one. Strapped some explosives to his chest and jumped into the Kracken, ala Independance Day.

A fitting death, and no need for a three-quel.


----------



## Twizted (Jan 13, 2007)

tinlunlau said:


> i don't like the look of Chow Yun-Fat in this movie.
> too "fu manchu"...



Eh I don't mind it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean they are supposed to be in East Asia after all.




@ Pinky: That would have been too cool. _So_ cool in fact, that it would have cost them millions of dollars in profits.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 13, 2007)

Twizted3584 said:


> Eh I don't mind it.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




You don't say... but for the taste of movie experts it'd like, make them happier.


Edward Scissorhands>Jack Sparrow>>>>>>>Johnny Depp>>Freddy Krueger.


----------



## isanon (Jan 13, 2007)

tigersclaw said:


> Edward Scissorhands>Jack Sparrow>>>>>>>Johnny Depp>>Freddy Krueger


Edward Scissorhands>Jack Sparrow>>>>>>>Johnny Depp>>Freddy Krueger>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>songe bob>>>>>>>>whiny the poh>>>>>>>>>the monster in the movie "the host"


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 13, 2007)

The monster in the Japanese movie *"The Host"* was seriously awesome shit.

Joon-Ho Bong was the director and he's a genius with movies. :3


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 13, 2007)

barbossa, jack, and a samurai pirate.
sweetness.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Anybody seen the new trailer? While I was eating I saw the new Pirates of the Carribean trailer and man It was the shit.


----------



## BSU:S-RANK SHINOBI (Mar 19, 2007)

I have yet to be dissapointed by one of the Pirates of the Carribean movies. This one should be good as well.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack's still alive because Barbossa's monkey took that cursed coin at the end of the credits during the 1st movie, remember? They're still undead.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jack's still alive because Barbossa's monkey took that cursed coin at the end of the credits during the 1st movie, remember? They're still undead.



That was Barbossa's coin he took not his. And if that was true then he'd be transforming through out the 2nd movie since he was in the view of the moonlight many times.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 19, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> That was Barbossa's coin he took not his. And if that was true then he'd be transforming through out the 2nd movie since he was in the view of the moonlight many times.



Ah, okay. I just assumed because he was cursed too for awhile. Guess we'll find out how he survived when the movie comes out.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 19, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 20, 2007)

I just saw the new trailer and it looks awesome! I can't wait to see it! I work at the movie theaters and i am working on opening day and we are allowed to wear pirate costumes (we are allowed to wear costumes for any huge blockbuster movie that is coming out). We (the employees) are actually going to see it the day before it comes out!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 20, 2007)

I just saw the commercial for it right now.  Fucking rock, especially with Chow Yun Fat as a pirate.  I'm in love.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 20, 2007)

Its great to see good ol Jack Sparrow ^^


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2007)

reps to the person who is able to find the video on that commercial on youtube. I wanna see that again.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 20, 2007)

^ I'd like to see a trailer too. All I get from YouTube is fan-made trailers.


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 20, 2007)

I can hardly wait to see this!

I'll probably go see it several times in the theater when it comes out.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2007)

Zabuza said:


> I can hardly wait to see this!
> 
> I'll probably go see it several times in the theater when it comes out.



I'm working at the theater where It's playin.. Meaning more time in the theaters during break.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2007)

I found real trailer on youtube, quality is rather low but it's watchable

a sample of the new character song CD to be released later this month


----------



## The Captain (Mar 20, 2007)

Would you look at this guy go?

HQ Trailer in English.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## tank! (Mar 20, 2007)

This looks great....especially the ship battles and jack vs. davy jones


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cant wait the first was amazing and the second was alright i hope third is nuts


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's teh trailer: 



Has very good quality just like the commercial.


----------



## The Captain (Mar 20, 2007)

I just posted it,goddammit!


----------



## fennixfire (Apr 1, 2007)

The trailer is kick-ass. The movie is gonna be kick-ass. I can hardly wait!

And I like the score during the trailer, anyone know what's the name?


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

i am definatley going to see this


----------



## Psyconorikan (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't see why everyone thinks Spiderman is gonna beat POTC3, look at the facts.

Pirates of the Caribbean 2: Dead Man's Chest  	$423,315,812

Spider-Man 2  	                                           $373,585,825

and that's only america alone. =/

Pwned


----------



## Vasp (Apr 2, 2007)

Psyconorikan said:
			
		

> I don't see why everyone thinks Spiderman is gonna beat POTC3, look at the facts.
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean 2: Dead Man's Chest  	$423,315,812
> 
> ...



One has to question why PotC and Spidey are being compared in the first place. I mean, they're both blockbuster movies, yes, but they're both so different. One is based on a famous comic, the other, on a fun ride in Disneyland. One has super powers, evil villians and super heroes, and the other has good and bad pirates, and law abiding British sailors.

Instead of going "zomg, PotC vs Spidey!!! PWNEDZORZ!!!" (pwned being old since the end of 2005 btw), why not just tell people to see both? It's like telling people to see LotR's over something like Blades of Glory because LotR's made more money, when the fact remains that they are both so different. So yeah, less of this non-sensible "PotC vs Spidey" talk.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Apr 2, 2007)

POTC3 looks prety good. can't wait to see it.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Apr 2, 2007)

Vasp said:


> One has to question why PotC and Spidey are being compared in the first place. I mean, they're both blockbuster movies, yes, but they're both so different. One is based on a famous comic, the other, on a fun ride in Disneyland. One has super powers, evil villians and super heroes, and the other has good and bad pirates, and law abiding British sailors.
> 
> Instead of going "zomg, PotC vs Spidey!!! PWNEDZORZ!!!" (pwned being old since the end of 2005 btw), why not just tell people to see both? It's like telling people to see LotR's over something like Blades of Glory because LotR's made more money, when the fact remains that they are both so different. So yeah, less of this non-sensible "PotC vs Spidey" talk.



First of all, I'm not one to compare them. I couldn't care less. I click a POTC3 thread because I want to read about, *OMGSURPRISE*, Pirates of the Caribbean!!! And all I see is "Spidey 3 this, spidey 3 that." Nobody cares, take that shit to the SPIDERMAN thread. If everyone is putting their 2 cents in, why can't I? Funny how you only respond to the one person that doesn't talk in S3's favor.

Second, I don't care if it's 20 years old, I can say pwn all I damn well want to. =/


----------



## Vasp (Apr 3, 2007)

Doode... you contradicted yourself so much in your reply. I don't even know where to start +_+


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Doode... you contradicted yourself so much in your reply. I don't even know where to start +_+



ha ha ha i know...one moment he replies in a post about SP2 earnings and the next....oh spiderman this blah blah...keep it away.......wow lol


----------



## RetroBlue (Apr 3, 2007)

Deh... I didn't see any contradictions. I agree with her. =/ She pointed out the box office because it IS annoying coming here and seeing all these "Spiderman owns Pirates" on a Pirates forum. Makes no damn sense and it's sad that you can't see it.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd just like to point out, before the post of Psyconorikan's that I responded to, the last mention of Spidey in this thread was on 01-10-2007. January 10th, 2007.

She compares Spidey and Pirates, and then goes on to say that she doesn't care about how the 2 compare. She also says how everyone is talking about it in her first post, and then she says how no one cares about it in her second. She's also the first person to bring anything about that particular topic up in nearly 3 months. Thats why it's contradictory, lol. She also says how it's funny that I only responded to her about the topic... because in the last 2 pages, she's been the only one to bring it up. And then she asks why she can't put in her 2 cents, which she did, and she's perfectly entitled to. It just happens that I also put in my 2 cents, which just happen to not really compliment hers at all. lol

Whatever, whatever, back on topic! Pirates 3 looks super good! I plan on seeing it, I enjoyed the other 2


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Vasp said:


> I'd just like to point out, before the post of Psyconorikan's that I responded to, the last mention of Spidey in this thread was on 01-10-2007. January 10th, 2007.
> 
> She compares Spidey and Pirates, and then goes on to say that she doesn't care about how the 2 compare. She also says how everyone is talking about it in her first post, and then she says how no one cares about it in her second. She's also the first person to bring anything about that particular topic up in nearly 3 months. Thats why it's contradictory, lol. She also says how it's funny that I only responded to her about the topic... because in the last 2 pages, she's been the only one to bring it up. And then she asks why she can't put in her 2 cents, which she did, and she's perfectly entitled to. It just happens that I also put in my 2 cents, which just happen to not really compliment hers at all. lol
> 
> Whatever, whatever, back on topic! Pirates 3 looks super good! I plan on seeing it, I enjoyed the other 2




quoted for truth!!


----------



## X (Apr 3, 2007)

Wtf? Chow Yun Fatt? O.O


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

InXanity said:


> Wtf? Chow Yun Fatt? O.O



i know...Chinese pirates...aint it great??


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 3, 2007)

Johnny Depp + Keira Knightley once more? Hell yeah, and with a plus, that asian outfit looks sooooooooooo great on her. Gief!


----------



## X (Apr 4, 2007)

Guys, have any trailer been released for this movie yet? I'm so wanting to watch this!


----------



## conquistador~ (Apr 4, 2007)

there's been one posted a page or two back

watched the trailer

fuck

looks awesome


----------



## kire (Apr 4, 2007)

I fail to see whats so surprising about the pic...


> Anyways, this film is set to come out May 2007, which seems to be making 2007 one hell of a year seeing as a bunch of pop cultural movies (TransFormers, TMNT, F4, Spider-Man 3, Harry Potter, etc) will be coming out this coming year.


ITs going to be a hell of a summer!!
*so excited*


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

I saw the preview for it on yahoo like a week ago I can't wait to see it I looks good really good.


----------



## Psyconorikan (May 21, 2007)

Hell yea I already got my ticket for the May 24th showing. Anyone else?


----------



## Hio (May 22, 2007)

can't wait to see it!


----------



## TaoSama (May 22, 2007)

I planning to watch it on friday after school all by myself so nobody bother me , then this saturday I go see it again with my family so if my plan goes well I see pirates twice!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 22, 2007)

Remember when people thought it'd pale in comparison to Spiderman 3?

Well, Spiderman 3 was the shittiest movie of the decade, and this movie is going to stomp all over it.


----------



## punkforjesus (May 22, 2007)

I'm gonna go see it.

Buncha friends + my girl and I + pirate costumes = fun.


----------



## Silver Reflection (May 22, 2007)

I'm going to see it Thursday night with a big group of people.Then I'm going on Friday to see it again.


----------



## Monkeydude (May 24, 2007)

I saw it yesterday, it's a very cool and funny movie.


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2007)

Narcissus said:


> Remember when people thought it'd pale in comparison to Spiderman 3?
> 
> Well, Spiderman 3 was the shittiest movie of the decade, and this movie is going to stomp all over it.



Shittiest of the decade? My friend did you see movies like grindhouse? :amazed


----------



## Graham Aker (May 24, 2007)

saw it yesterday, it was awesome!!!

Captain Teague is so bad ass!
oh and the end was a wow!!


----------



## SGLP (May 24, 2007)

Narcissus said:


> Remember when people thought it'd pale in comparison to Spiderman 3?
> 
> Well, Spiderman 3 was the shittiest movie of the decade, and this movie is going to stomp all over it.



Haha.

Read a spoiler filled review yesterday, sounds like it will be good. Looking forward to it. Not sure when I'll see it.


----------



## Hi Im God (May 24, 2007)

Got my ticket for 8pm tonight woot woot!


----------



## Creator (May 24, 2007)

Cant wait. This is going to soo awesome.


----------



## TaoSama (May 24, 2007)

I hope that pirates won't be as bad as Spiderman 3 because I hate that movie hopefully it have a good storyline like the first two movies also I hope no more cliffhangers


----------



## Hope (May 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see this movie tomorrow. 
Got tickets.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (May 24, 2007)

great movie

good and funny ending


Warnings Spilers Be Ahead.

YAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a part shocked me


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack, Will and Elizabeth all Become Captains




Also who thinks this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Elizabeth Will be pregnant if they do another Pirates with Keria and Orlando in it




Jack Sparrow/Jonny Depp = LEGEND+ Oscar


----------



## Monkeydude (May 24, 2007)

They've said that if they will make a 4th, Orlando won't be in it


----------



## NecroAngel (May 24, 2007)

Monkeydude said:


> They've said that if they will make a 4th, Orlando won't be in it



Good. I usually like him, but he was quite lame in this one tbh.

As for the movie itself... pretty good. 7/10


----------



## taboo (May 24, 2007)

Saw it at an employee screening yesterday.

EPIC and incredibly funny also, alot more than the other two

Davy Jones <3


----------



## Riley (May 24, 2007)

The movie looks good I'm going to see it tommorow.


----------



## Seany (May 24, 2007)

Gonna go see this sexy mother on the weekend x)


----------



## Riley (May 25, 2007)

*Pirates of the Carribean: At world's end*

Anybody see it? 

Saw it. Loved it. Best two hours of my life I honestly can say *wasn't* wasted on a lackluster film. The shit was raw. If you ask me was kinda better then Spiderman 3.


----------



## Psyconorikan (May 25, 2007)

I thought it was better than Spidey 3 too. I think I liked it even better than the first two. There was more comedy, more violence, the graphics were amazing, the plot finally came together. Everything that you wondered about in the second part finally made sense. An awesome movie. I loved it. I need to see it again!

And for those of you who haven't seen it yet, *STAY UNTIL THE CREDITS ARE OVER*. This time it's not some small thing, it's pretty important.

Awesome movie!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 25, 2007)

Psyconorikan said:


> And for those of you who haven't seen it yet, *STAY UNTIL THE CREDITS ARE OVER*. This time it's not some small thing, it's pretty important.



lol, I was gonna say that.

Its a pretty important scene.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 25, 2007)

I saw it on Wednesday...and I left not seeing the end credits 

regardless, its awesome indeed! and its you guys say, its better than Spdiey 3...
Captain Teague is so bad ass looking...


----------



## Dragonessa (May 25, 2007)

I want to see the movie...I'm gonna see it tonight! I bet its gonna be awesome and from what you guys are saying...it probably will be!


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 25, 2007)

SEEING IT ON MONDAY!! 
Keith Richards <3


----------



## Kaki (May 25, 2007)

> And for those of you who haven't seen it yet, STAY UNTIL THE CREDITS ARE OVER. This time it's not some small thing, it's pretty important.


 It was much better after the second movie...with the dog. 
Also, the second one ended with stronger music. Maybe it was just a louder theater....but this one was more satisfying and not quite as surprising. 

*THIS MOVIE WAS FUCKING AWSOME!!!*

It was hard for me too see will stab the heart rather than Jack...but the fountain of youth so made up for it. It's way better. Will is a better boy to carry out a consistent duty.  

The idea of pirate lords was sweet, but we didn't see much of them also Keith Richards had a small cameo. 

It had some nice lines too: 
MOAR STEAM!
_What arr ye doing? _
"You can throw my hat."  "Now go and get it"


----------



## Horizon (May 25, 2007)

I just saw it last night, me and two of my freinds got tickets for the first showing. 
It was really good. I had hyped it up a little to much, but i really enjoyed it. Our crowd was great, everyone laughed at the same time and stuff. But we had to leave before the end credits. T_T
But ima hope to see it again! ><


----------



## Omolara (May 25, 2007)

Man, I wanna see this so bad. Maybe I'll be able to get my cousin or somebody to go with me next week. You guys are manking me so jealous...


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2007)

Seeing it sunday, looks really good


----------



## Voynich (May 25, 2007)

Seeing it tomoz. Unfortunatly I'll be accompanied by 2 Depp loving fangirls who have a habit of squeeing throughout the movie (they did it at the first 2 too)


----------



## Serenanna (May 25, 2007)

Saw the first showing last night, and . . . wow.

Just wow.

I can't really say much that wouldn't give it away, but the opening scene pretty much set the tone. It was no where near as corny or unfulfilling as Spiderman 3, but kept it's sense of humor and fun well without being as depressingly serious at DMC. This felt like the first movie again, which I love to death. The audience loved it too judging by the people sitting behind me. They even forgave the projectionist who screwed up the screen for a few minutes about a third into the film. Oh, and Jack may have been upstaged by the monkey. 

If I had one complaint, it's that's I wanted it to be three full hours. I know somewhere the script writers commented that a full explanation of the curse of the Flying Dutchman got left on the cutting room floor. I want that back in there just to make it clearer how happy the very last scene is. v.v

Sere


----------



## spaZ (May 25, 2007)

heads  up theres a thread already 

Team GB members= instant co-ownership


----------



## Namicho (May 25, 2007)

Pirates 3: *Best. FING. Movie. Ever. Period.* 

I saw the very first showing last night. OMG, those were the best 2 and w/e hours of my life...ever. I'm not even lying. I can be a kind of tough movie critic sometimes, but DAMn, that was the best movie ever! If you're worried aobut it being worse than the 2nd one, don't, because it is 1000x better than the 2nd one! Yeah, stay 'til after the end credits.. It's so cute....


----------



## Ittachi (May 25, 2007)

I thought the movie was actually good, 12:01am tickets ftw


----------



## Riley (May 25, 2007)

Psyconorikan said:


> And for those of you who haven't seen it yet, *STAY UNTIL THE CREDITS ARE OVER*. This time it's not some small thing, it's pretty important.
> 
> Awesome movie!



AWWW DAMMIT!  What happened my momma made me leave as soon as the movie was over. Tell me what did you see as soon as the credits were over?


----------



## Namicho (May 25, 2007)

Lol, I went at 8:00 pm.


----------



## Riley (May 25, 2007)

Namicho said:


> Lol, I went at 8:00 pm.



Damn I went to the 8:00 show too!  It sucks though mine got out later since the 8:00 show seats were already taken.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 25, 2007)

All kinds of pwn. Definitely caps the trilogy quite nicely, and has more than a few unexpected surprises throughout the film. There's also some glaring flaws in terms of plot and certain character arcs, but I'll wait until we go spoiler in here to bring those up.

I can't decide what my favorite part was, but the cameo by Keith Richards was definitely high on the list. Also Dutchman-cursed Jack. And Captain Jack with his crew of Jacks. And Singapore made Mos Eisley look like Martha Stewart's kitchen in terms of wretched hives full of scum and villainy.


----------



## Jaga (May 25, 2007)

i liked it... time well spent... i wonder if pirates will beat spidey in the box office... its in 100 more theaters then spidey was


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 25, 2007)

Best Film Ever.

"And now, we go to war!"
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Redclouds7 (May 25, 2007)

*contains spoilers! dont blame me if you dont read this warning and end up reading the spoilers!*

pirates of the carribbean didnt really satisfy me as much as i thought it would. it was a let down in some ways. it pissed me off how Will became the new davy jones. it had some good fight scenes and all but there was to many deals going on it was hard to follow for me. and at the end when the black pearl is sailing away it doesnt even show if jack gets it back or not. and i read someone saying that they have already signed on for a fourth movie and thats proly just gonna blow. i mean you got 3 movies out already so why do you wanna ruin the series by adding more movies that arent gonna be that great. the fourth movie is proly gonna be something like Pirates of the Caribbean & the Fountain of Youth. sorry for writing so much and thanks for reading all this!


----------



## Geou (May 25, 2007)

I saw it at the first showing at 8:00 last night, but I didn't stay after the credits... what did they show?


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2007)

Redclouds7 said:


> *contains spoilers! dont blame me if you dont read this warning and end up reading the spoilers!*
> 
> pirates of the carribbean didnt really satisfy me as much as i thought it would. it was a let down in some ways. it pissed me off how Will became the new davy jones. it had some good fight scenes and all but there was to many deals going on it was hard to follow for me. and at the end when the black pearl is sailing away it doesnt even show if jack gets it back or not. and i read someone saying that they have already signed on for a fourth movie and thats proly just gonna blow. i mean you got 3 movies out already so why do you wanna ruin the series by adding more movies that arent gonna be that great. the fourth movie is proly gonna be something like Pirates of the Caribbean & the Fountain of Youth. sorry for writing so much and thanks for reading all this!




Yo use spoiler tags dude. 

And a 4th movie would be fucked up since the story is fine already to me. We *DO NOT* need a fourth damn movie. Seriously, people think shit like Pirates of the Carribean and Spiderman is like Pokemon and can go on forever.


----------



## Ninja of Fate (May 25, 2007)

"Yo" Yeah it was confusing at first dudes  like, the first hour and a half or so but, the fight scenes in the end really did make up for it   . But still, It could have been better.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 25, 2007)

The movie was absolutely brillant. It has good action scenes, good special effects & good character development. I hope they make one more movie.


----------



## The Internet (May 26, 2007)

It was only confusing the first hour as they introduced some plot points that were never even touched upon in the other two. But if you're not a dimwit, it's easy to keep up with them.

My god, Fucking BRILLIANT. Best of the trilogy. Each film was better than the last.

What I want to know, is if all the scenes where Jack is conversing with his other personallities, is if he was always like that, and they were just now showing us the method of his madness.



Chaos Hokage said:


> The movie was absolutely brillant. It has good action scenes, good special effects & good character development. I hope they make one more movie.



*Spoiler*: __ 




They could. It would require good writing and new characters seeing how Eliz and Will are out of the picture as of now. 

I'm split. For one, I would love more Jack Sparrow awesomeness. But then again, the ending was brilliant and very satisfying, and keeping it as it is would be good. They way they ended didn't hint upon that they will HAVE TO make one, they always could, but it leaves writers and fans to make up their own adventures for Jack.

Since the first movie, Jack always wanted to be immortal in a sense. In a literall since he hasn't achieved it, but in a figurative view, he has.




Honestly? I put it up with LOTR as best trilogy of the 2000's so far.


----------



## Chatulio (May 26, 2007)

It was a very good movie in my opinion  And besides they dont need a fourth movie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Will was freed from the course after the credits went by


----------



## Capacity (May 26, 2007)

The best movie I saw this month. If you are going to watch the movie watch all the way to the end it has a very interesting scene after the credits.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will & Elizabeth have a kid. Will is free also I believe.


----------



## Chatulio (May 26, 2007)

Capacity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So does Will only come back after 10 years, I really didnt understand that part



The curse lets Will every 10 years to set foot on land as his payment for ferrying the souls of the dead 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 However the directors decided not to air a scene which explains that if the lover of whoever commands the ship remains faithful the curse can be lifted which they imply happens to Will after the credits


----------



## Psyconorikan (May 26, 2007)

Lil Saint2k9 said:


> AWWW DAMMIT!  What happened my momma made me leave as soon as the movie was over. Tell me what did you see as soon as the credits were over?



After the credits:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 It shows 10 years later: Elizabeth is walking out towards sea with her son. And Will is coming to visit them. ^^


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2007)

The movie was pretty good. Much MUCH better then the last two.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (May 26, 2007)

Wasn't bad at all imo. Some things were a little foggy for me but other than that it was pretty cool. It didn't make me curse myself for spending three hours and ten bucks for it.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 26, 2007)

I should of gone yesterday to see it but I never woke up in time. I'll have to try see it sometime this week.


----------



## Verlin (May 26, 2007)

The multible Jack part was a little like ....wtf? Oo But all in one I really liked the movie. The beginning and ending:wonderful! And what a great score.


----------



## narutorulez (May 26, 2007)

damn, I just saw the movie yersterday and didnt stay till the credits where over, anyone care to explain to me what happens after the credits?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 26, 2007)

For those who've seen the bit after the credits..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd laugh so much if that kid is actually Jack sparrow after finding the fountain of youth thing. I mean it doest directly say its their son, right?


----------



## Hope (May 26, 2007)

Pretty good movie I say, Didn't get some parts but all in all it was good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2007)

OMG! Why didn't I wait after the credits?


----------



## Namicho (May 26, 2007)

Hahahahaha!! I saw it twice in two days..


----------



## Aman (May 26, 2007)

Great movie!


----------



## Woofie (May 26, 2007)

I thoroughly enjoyed it, much as I did the first two films. They're all roughly equal in my opinion, although 3 may be just about my favourite, purely because of one thing:

*Barbossa*.

Seriously, he bloody well owned this movie. He upstaged even Mr Sparrow himself (who, in my opinion, wasn't in quite as good form as in 1 and 2), so many great lines and badass moments. I think this pushed him ahead of Jack as my favourite character in the series. Man, I can't get over how kickass he is. x_x

Some aspects of the movie were a bit... weird... but still, overall it was great.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 26, 2007)

I enjoyed this movie, i liked the first, not the second, but this one was good.

They said this was going to be the last one, but the way it ended and with the thing after the credits, i can only expect that if the box sales are doing good then there will be a fourth.


----------



## Geou (May 26, 2007)

Gah, what happened after the credits? Anyone have a video or something? ;_;


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (May 26, 2007)

If you havent seen it.. or havent watched 1 or 2 or both.. watch them.. and then go see this movie.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Amazing movie.. I liked it a lot..it was the first time in a while ive seen a movie sets last movie be as or more entertaining then the ones leading up to it.. right after they started the whole kelipso thing.. i pretty much knew that the medicine voodoo woman was her...I laughed So hard with the whole jack going crazy in a white "room" thing.. the only thing i didnt like was the animation when they freed her soul from its earthly bonds..


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 26, 2007)

i loved this movie and i love the franchise. one of my all time favorites.

my all time favorite quote from the movie 


*Spoiler*: __ 



you can kill me,but you can never insult me. who am i? ............... captain jack sparrow.


----------



## Foretold (May 26, 2007)

If they have a 4 movie, do you thing it would be as good as the previous one? Keep in mind if they do a 4 movie it *is *going to be a spin-off.


----------



## Superrazien (May 26, 2007)

Man I loved this movie, but me and my friend were pressed for time so I didnt get to stay after the credits. Would anyone know of some video sites that maybe have it on there? 

Oh and did anyone else think of One Piece with mention of the Pirate King.


----------



## Woofie (May 26, 2007)

Foretold said:


> If they have a 4 movie, do you thing it would be as good as the previous one? Keep in mind if they do a 4 movie it *is *going to be a spin-off.



I think that's for the best (well, it would be best if there was no movie 4, but y'know)... do something a bit different rather than more of the same. Would it be as good? Probably not, but it could still be fun.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (May 26, 2007)

Foretold said:


> If they have a 4 movie, do you thing it would be as good as the previous one? Keep in mind if they do a 4 movie it *is *going to be a spin-off.



That is not really true. The screen writers are probably going to make script for the fourth. Too many questions unanswered.


----------



## The Internet (May 26, 2007)

> If they have a 4 movie, do you thing it would be as good as the previous one? Keep in mind if they do a 4 movie it is going to be a spin-off.



Not really, seeing how two main characters stories are left unresolved.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (May 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Not really, seeing how two main characters stories are left unresolved.



Well, technically 3 are left unsolved if you heard from the screen writers.


----------



## Red Viking (May 26, 2007)

Did anyone else catch the scene where Elizabeth said: "This is madness?"

I smell the continuation of a certain fad.


----------



## Al?l? (May 26, 2007)

Shadow Slayer said:


> That is not really true. The screen writers are probably going to make script for the fourth. *Too many questions unanswered.*



Which questions are unanswered?



Shadow Slayer said:


> Well, technically 3 are left unsolved if you heard from the screen writers.



Which 3?



Red Viking said:


> Did anyone else catch the scene where Elizabeth said: "This is madness?"



Haha, yea, I caught it. I was so close to screaming out, "THIS IS SPARTA!!" right in the theater. Glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Superrazien (May 26, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> Did anyone else catch the scene where Elizabeth said: "This is madness?"
> 
> I smell the continuation of a certain fad.



For Some Reason I was expecting Jack to say "THIS IS SPARTA!"


----------



## King Bookah (May 26, 2007)

I watched this movie with other methods so to speak.  So what happens after the credits?


----------



## Vexen (May 26, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> For Some Reason I was expecting Jack to say "THIS IS SPARTA!"



Too bad, all we got was "This is politics."


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2007)

The after-credit ending was actually kinda depressing to me if you think about what happens at the beggining of the movie


----------



## Kumiko-chan (May 26, 2007)

I just saw the movie and it was awesome! I also saw the part at the end of the credits. 

I only wish that they would make a fourth movie, but that is not going to happen anytime soon. I work at a movie theater and we get this exclusive magazines just for theater owners once a month that talks about all the current and upcoming movies. There was an article on the movie and it said that there is absolutely no plans for a fourth movie. The writers said that they wanted to keep this as a Trilogy and its going to stay that way. So 3 was the last movie. Which sucks!  

The third movie is my favorite out of all three. I love the fighting parts and I thought the part with the Jack clones was weird but hilarious. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only sad part about it is that Elizabeth only gets to see her lover every ten years and William won't be there when for most of his son's life. Though, I didn't expect to see Jack's parents to appear in the movie even though Jack's mom is a shrunken head.

Edit: And the writers also said that in the part after the credits, Will is not free. Remember, he is allowed to come to land every ten years and they just showed when Will comes to visit for that one day he is allowed to go on land, but he has to go back to sea when the sun sets again. Which is sad because he only gets to spend a day with his son.


----------



## Superrazien (May 26, 2007)

Limited Edition
If you want to watch the movie agian for free click the link, the quality isnt as good as a DVD or Theater experience but still very good considering it just came out.


----------



## Superrazien (May 26, 2007)

want to see Pirates agian Limited Edition


----------



## Shadow Slayer (May 27, 2007)

Kumiko-chan said:


> I just saw the movie and it was awesome! I also saw the part at the end of the credits.
> 
> I only wish that they would make a fourth movie, but that is not going to happen anytime soon. I work at a movie theater and we get this exclusive magazines just for theater owners once a month that talks about all the current and upcoming movies. There was an article on the movie and it said that there is absolutely no plans for a fourth movie. The writers said that they wanted to keep this as a Trilogy and its going to stay that way. So 3 was the last movie. Which sucks!
> 
> ...



Ahem. I doubt this is the last one.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 27, 2007)

Kumiko-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



When and where did the movie script writers say that Will is still not free?


----------



## Nathan (May 27, 2007)

I saw this yesterday at the 10:15 pm showing. It was bloody awesome. I actually found some parts confusing. Like what happened to Calypto after she was freed?

And I didn't stay for the credits, can someone explain what happened?


----------



## Kyou (May 27, 2007)

After the credits was just a small scene...

*Spoiler*: __ 




10 Years later subtitle...
We see Elizabeth walk across some meadow on top of mountain (looks like where they kissed before he left, except at the top of that mountain part) and you hear a kid singing that yohoo yoooohooo a pirates life for me XD... and she stands next to him and says wait for the green flash... then you see a ship and the two are smiling and then you see Will on the ship closer up and smiling. The end XD


----------



## Red Viking (May 27, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When and where did the movie script writers say that Will is still not free?




*Spoiler*: __ 



All throughout the movie when they explained the details of Davy Jones' burden: One full day every ten years.  You can't have your cake and eat it too.




At any rate:  for the win!


----------



## Kumiko-chan (May 27, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When and where did the movie script writers say that Will is still not free?



It was in a magazine (I forgot the name of it, but I will find out for you when I go to work tomorrow and see it) that the movie theaters get once a month. There was like this four page article and in it they did an interview with the creators of the movie. They said that they intended it to end that way and that its going to stay a trilogy. And if they do plan a fourth movie, then it won't be anytime soon in the near future. I will try to bring the magazine home and scan it for you guys. Its a really interesting article.


----------



## VoodooNinja (May 27, 2007)

that movie was exciting and fun but the story was so confusing, so much was happening that i had no idea what was going on half the time.


----------



## Aman (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to the scene after the credits? Missed it.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Aman said:


> Does anyone have a link to the scene after the credits? Missed it.



Nope but if you want I can give you a link to the whole video on a site that bootlegs and you can see the last scene.


----------



## tommy198 (May 27, 2007)

Bah if I didn't know about the scene after the credits. They know no one waits to watch the credits so why even put it in?


----------



## Nathan (May 27, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Nope but if you want I can give you a link to the whole video on a site that bootlegs and you can see the last scene.



Would you be able to give me that link?


----------



## Jaculus (May 27, 2007)

Loved the way Keith Richards starred. =3


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2007)

Jonny Depp performance always rox!!!
great film!


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Would you be able to give me that link?



Of course. 

Here's the movie for you guys. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



FC


----------



## ExoSkel (May 27, 2007)

the whole calypso part was just plain stupid.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 27, 2007)

I was very disappointed with this movie..all the hype and it failed to live up to it..and Calypso crap was very stupid..and it just seemed to all go by so slowly..and it wasnt as funny as the first two..I mean it was good but not what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 27, 2007)

I thought it was a bit disappointing really..and everyone I have talked to says the same thing..it wasn't as funny as the other two, the whole Calypso thing was stupid as hell, the fights were good, but that was about it, I sat there and was just wondering what this movie was missing.. It just had to much going on and at times I wanted the movie to just end. The fights made it good, but other than that it was just ok..


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I was very disappointed with this movie..all the hype and it failed to live up to it..and Calypso crap was very stupid..and it just seemed to all go by so slowly..and it wasnt as funny as the first two..I mean it was good but not what I thought it was going to be.



How could you not like Pirates of the Carribean 3?


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2007)

I might just have missed it due to poor audio and no subs, but what the hell happened with that armada in the end? It sorta just vanished after they blew up the commander ship.


----------



## Yakuza (May 27, 2007)

Psyconorikan said:


> After the credits:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I MISSED IT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

@Grrbit... they got shit scared...


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 27, 2007)

I liked it a lot.  Although...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kind of expected Calypso to participate in the battle after she was freed, and was kind of disappointed when she didn't. 




Besides that, it was awesome.  The visuals were amazing, and the whole thing with the Brethren Court was cool.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I liked it a lot.  Although...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It was funny how they were fighting too.


----------



## Jotun (May 27, 2007)

I liked this movie alot, more than the other 2 mainly for the badass fight towards the end. Felt it left alot open for yet another sequel and alot of things felt wtf-worthy/out of place. That is prolly why I liked it xD

Blew Spidey out of the water imo


----------



## Nico (May 27, 2007)

Nico said:


> 2008 Oscar nomination?
> 
> 
> On a different note it seems that they meet more modern people like them and maybe less fictional creatures.



Now after seeing the film.....

I wasn't interested in seeing the film but it was quite good. I only wished Keith Richards was in the film a little longer. It was so short. ;__;


----------



## ShangDOh (May 27, 2007)

An awesome movie overall, I enjoyed it most of it. Though, there were some weak areas, like the whole Calypso thing. A much more satisfying closing to a trilogy than Spiderman 3 was...


----------



## WILD CARD (May 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didnt like the part about Calypso at all; and some parts of the movie were boring and pointless, but the final fight was epic and one of the best scenes in the movie,the comedy was decent, and Barbossa and Jack are so awesome. 




one things for sure; IT WAS WAY BETTER THAN SPIDERMAN 3.


----------



## Molekage (May 27, 2007)

pirates 3 tried to do a lot... and spent the time necessary to do it. spidey three would have been a lot better if it was longer


----------



## WILD CARD (May 27, 2007)

Molekage said:


> pirates 3 tried to do a lot... and spent the time necessary to do it. spidey three would have been a lot better if it was longer



You' re saying two hours are not long enough for development ???  better yet it could have been twice better without Sandman and with more Venom. 

But I agree Pirates made use of those 2 hours.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> How could you not like Pirates of the Carribean 3?



I swear I just said it above you lol. Too many parts seemed boring, Jack was pretty funny like usual and the last fight scene made up for alot of the boredom, but overall it just wasnt all that great, not as good as the first two imo.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> I swear I just said it above you lol. Too many parts seemed boring, Jack was pretty funny like usual and the last fight scene made up for alot of the boredom, but overall it just wasnt all that great, not as good as the first two imo.



Big rainy storm 

Fighting all over the place against fish people and the police or East Indian trading company people. It's cool!  Also It wasn't supposed to be funny dude. It's the last movie so It's supposed to be dark.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 28, 2007)

I saw the movie today. Fun ride. But the Calypso thing was a bit ridiculous and poorly executed. The part where she went all giant was just dumb.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 28, 2007)

Someone explain this Calypso thing...


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Someone explain this Calypso thing...



A greek sea goddess that seduces men into liking her. Davy Jones fell in love with her and for some reason took out his heart and placed it inside a chest and had to sail the sea for several years. I forget the rest.


----------



## Aman (May 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Of course.
> 
> Here's the movie for you guys.
> 
> ...


Won't load.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 28, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Someone explain this Calypso thing...


sea goddess who took a liking to Davey Jones and he to her...
it was her who gave Jones the tasked of guiding the dead...she gave him the Flying Dutchman and control over Davey Jones Locker...
when he returned after 10 years, Calypso betrayed him, I suppose she didnt meet him or something...
anyway, he carved out his heart afterwards and placed it inside the Dead mans Chest, and became immortal...
he and the Pirate Lords then plotted to bind Calypso to a human form to make the seas safer....
they succeeded, Calypso became human and took on the name Tia Dalma...


----------



## Cavalorn (May 28, 2007)

ShangDOh said:


> An awesome movie overall, I enjoyed it most of it. Though, there were some weak areas, like the whole Calypso thing. A much more satisfying closing to a trilogy than Spiderman 3 was...



I second that. That wedding in the middle of the battle was just too funny   And some of my favorite characters got more screentime (hail the undead monkey! )


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2007)

Now that we are at a end with the trilogy, what is Pirates 4 going to be about?


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 28, 2007)

I've gotta go back and watch the second film, because I was utterly confused about why they wanted to get back jack! :sweat 
Other than that, it was awesome 

*Spoiler*: __ 



and the scenes where Jack's insanity creeps in are hilarious!! ''WAIT! I've dropped me brain!'' 



Geoffrey Rush is in it a lot more than the second, which was a VERY GOOD THING!  
So if you haven't seen it yet, GET IT WATCHED!!!


----------



## Angel Eyes (May 28, 2007)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I liked it a lot.  Although...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The big-ass wirlpool was Calypso, who just wanted to kill Davy Jones.




It was, in short, the most rediculously good movie I have seen in a long while. 

Peanut....


----------



## secret_toad (May 28, 2007)

it was ok i didnt think it was that great.
I didnt see the point to Calypso
Will Turner is a horrible character
the movie was really random
and the comedy was eh


----------



## Gene (May 28, 2007)

- The Calypso thing was stupid and all that happened from it was a storm.
- The whole marrying each other in the middle of battle thing was pretty lame I thought. 
- Davy Jones could have been cooler. He didn't own enough in this movie.

+ Jack Sparrow
+ Last fight scene
+ Jack hallucinations

The movie was good but I was expecting it to be more epic.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 28, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Now that we are at a end with the trilogy, what is Pirates 4 going to be about?


probably about Jack trying to gain immortality...


----------



## Kaki (May 28, 2007)

> I might just have missed it due to poor audio and no subs, but what the hell happened with that armada in the end? It sorta just vanished after they blew up the commander ship.


 I thought the two just sailed off....


> Geoffrey Rush is in it a lot more than the second, which was a VERY GOOD THING!


 It is, but he was not relay in the second.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 28, 2007)

It was slightly dissapointing, The pirate "lords" did shit. I mean you have these super pirates that are supposed to be uber and then they do nothing but be retards.

And calypso doesn't do donkey dick apart from making it rain and make a go around.

The ending was kinda anti-climatic, oh noes the big shit gets blown up, lets run away even though we could still kill them all.

I wanted a war, god damnit.


----------



## Kaki (May 28, 2007)

> I wanted a war, god damnit.


 Watch 300....or some war movie.

The pirate lords and keith richards did near nothing. It would be cool if they did shit in deleted sceans or something...

The ending was good...I was disappointed when jack didn't get the immortality of the flying Dutchman (or when will looked all normal). It was thus very satisfying in the end.


----------



## Kite01 (May 28, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> lol, I was gonna say that.
> 
> Its a pretty important scene.




Oh boy... I don't like the sound of that, sounds like a nother sequel to me ._.

I will probably see it and then sneak into Shrek 3. 

Were there also important scenes afteri the credits of the previous two movies?


----------



## mortsleam (May 28, 2007)

It sucked, they all sucked.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

The pirate lord were involved in the battle if you guys were watching the movie. They went up against the East India Trading company Remember? 

Also Jack's momma is fucked up. 

Also 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Will how dare you  steal Captain Jack Sparrows immortality 


 

He deserved it!  

Also It was funny how that dude looked up Elizabeth's panties in the beginning of the movie.


----------



## mortsleam (May 28, 2007)

If they make a new movie, i hope Jack teams up with his father (?) 

And i hope he kills Will gets his immort. and end this waste of as time series.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Gene said:


> - The Calypso thing was stupid and all that happened from it was a storm.
> - The whole marrying each other in the middle of battle thing was pretty lame I thought.
> - Davy Jones could have been cooler. He didn't own enough in this movie.
> 
> ...



Oi remember Jones did own some peeps! Remember? :amazed  He fucked up that dudes brain with his tentacles..   Even now I can still remember that scene as It haunts me in my dreams


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Fuehrer Nightmare said:


> If they make a new movie, i hope Jack teams up with his father (?)
> 
> And i hope he kills Will gets his immort. and end this waste of as time series.



Man they do NOT need another movie or they,ll end up fucking the series up.


----------



## mortsleam (May 28, 2007)

The Calypso thing was stupid, the Davy Jones was stupid. The Pirate Lords was no point. 

OP > POTC 

No question about it.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Btw I forgot here's a new link to people who want to see the movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.ssupload.com/


----------



## Gene (May 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oi remember Jones did own some peeps! Remember? :amazed He fucked up that dudes brain with his tentacles..  Even now I can still remember that scene as It haunts me in my dreams


True. But he was mostly bitched throughout the whole movie.


----------



## mortsleam (May 28, 2007)

Ya, i was about to sleep during the movie.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Gene said:


> True. But he was mostly bitched throughout the whole movie.



Because If he did any crazy shit then those East Indians dudes would,ve stabs his heart and he'd be no more.


----------



## yuhun (May 28, 2007)

This movie was pointless and utter rubbish. What a waste of time!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 28, 2007)

I wouldn't mind another movie with only jack with his hallucination and rum


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

It was nothing like I expected it, Gene's points were all right on.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

If they make a 4 it will be worse than 2 and 3....the pirate lords meeting and crap was a waste of time..seeing Jack's dad was the only good part of that.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

If they make a 4th movie then no Keira Knightly!  They can't make a movie with that beautiful piece of ass!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

O dont forget now...she is the pirate king..another piece of crap which made the movie dumb as hell. if your going to make someone a pirate king, make it a guy, and why not make everyone's fave character the king? jack as king woulda kicked ass lol


----------



## Haruko (May 28, 2007)

This movie was pretty heavy going compared to the others and it didn't help that there were some young children in the audience who made lots of noise at innappropriate moments.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

heavy going? what do u mean?


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> O dont forget now...she is the pirate king..another piece of crap which made the movie dumb as hell. if your going to make someone a pirate king, make it a guy, and why not make everyone's fave character the king? jack as king woulda kicked ass lol



Jack's a women man he'd vote they run away and as Beckett said "Fight and you,ll all die don't fight and most of you will die"

If anything he'd make the pathetic choice to abandon them. Though yeah It'd be sort of interesting. Plus, if anyone Elizabeth is the most rational amongst the pirates.


----------



## Almaseti (May 28, 2007)

I saw it, but missed the thing after the credits.  I heard what happened though, and now I'm sad.

Awesome movie though.  Action was amazing, I started cursing out loud at a couple points, and the last time a movie got me to do that it was _Serenity_.   Also, I want Elizabeth's clothes.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> heavy going? what do u mean?



He means some emotional shit.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

it is still stupid how a girl became pirate king..


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 28, 2007)

well I think alot of movies have a heavy going then lol


----------



## i luv blue (May 28, 2007)

nah spiderman 3 was better.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 28, 2007)

I do must say elizabeth was pretty kickass in the movie, when she wasn't giving stupid speeches about shit and the stereotypical "freedom" crap.

Must every single speech in the modern movies involve freedom?


----------



## Yakuza (May 28, 2007)

^I have a dream......that one day, every man and woman will stop making fucking stupid speeches in films.....

I must agree...
Like in Spider3, Sandman at the end.... wtf??? "I regret".... that was way gay...


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 28, 2007)

Elizabeth Sawnn was a good part, imo, but its just a shame that she had to be played by Keira Knighley ?.? He annoys the hell out of me...
... and Maulandoo (Orlando Bloom - inside joke ) looked like a pimp at the end!  
And that damn film was so long that they actually had a ten-minute INTERMISSION


----------



## Utz (May 28, 2007)

Saw it last night. Great overall, just had one question:


*Spoiler*: _in Spoilers_ 



Was the pirate who watched over the Pirate Code, Blackbeard? And was he Jack's father? Little confused at that part because I couldn't really hear the dialogue.




Also, here's hopes for a PotC 4! For those who've seen the 3rd one know what I mean .


----------



## Utz (May 28, 2007)

Lol the whole Calypso thing was f'ed up, especially when they released and she turned into a giant. I lol'ed :x. 

Nice movie though


----------



## shuinz (May 28, 2007)

They didn't do the Davy Jones emotional bit justice, he was like beckett's bitch for most of the movie. But i love the new locket theme for worlds end =D

Maelstorm scene made up for the rest of random crap that happened in the movie. Captain Jack as usual keeps it interesting.


----------



## WILD CARD (May 28, 2007)

Overall the 3 big movies for me Spiderman 3, Shrek 3, POTC 3 are all dissapointments. Spiderman 3 was nothing close to Spiderman 2, Shrek the same and POTC was decent but I expected more.


----------



## sperish (May 28, 2007)

Saw it over the weekend. For the most part I thought it was entertaining, but I had some issues with the whole Jones/Flying Dutchman subplot and how that was. . .resolved? 

But whatever. I've decided not to think too much about a film with a script developed by Disney.


----------



## Bender (May 28, 2007)

Utz said:


> Saw it last night. Great overall, just had one question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _in Spoilers_
> ...



Nah, that's Captain Teague silly.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 29, 2007)

Utz said:


> *Spoiler*: _in Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Was the pirate who watched over the Pirate Code, Blackbeard? And was he Jack's father? Little confused at that part because I couldn't really hear the dialogue.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes that was his dad...




my favorite part of the entire movie IMO was the very beginning in the first 5 minutes with the people getting executed!! i mean the little boy!!!!!!!! i want to find that very beginning of the movie right now and put it on my phone

btw...for those who saw all the credits and stuff....wat was the scene at the end of it all??


----------



## Dango (May 29, 2007)

I'm watching this movie tonight.
Kind of reluctant though. My cousin flamed the shit out of this movie.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 29, 2007)

*points to new avy* that was a sad kid....and truely my favorite part of the movie..._i now have it on my phone lol_

but yeah....im going to watch it again today after graduation practice


----------



## Cavalorn (May 29, 2007)

Kieren said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For those who did not stay till the end of the credits, I'll write what the little scene at the end was about. At least as far as I remember  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, we see Elizabeth and a child (don't remember if it was a boy or a girl), waiting on a cliff at sunset. The subtitles said this was "After Ten Years" (and I believe this to be the age of the child as well), so it has to be when the new Captain of the Flying Dutchman is allowed to set foot on land once again. Elizabeth and her child look out to sea, where the silhouette of a ship appears at the horizon, with Will Turner aboard, smiling.




That's the best I can do, somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 29, 2007)

^ *YOU ARE WRONG!!!*  hahaaa... sorry 

*Spoiler*: _SPOILER!!!_ 



The child with Elizabeth was actually the boy from the beginning of the film (the one singing etc). But umm... I DIDN'T UNDERSTAND!!!  I thought he died... maybe there was meant to be some sort of significance with the pirates still being alive or something?

And what the hell was meant at the beginning when someone said ''Sir, they've started to sing'' and then [I can't remeber who] said ''finally''... maybe I'll get it next time I watch it


----------



## Al?l? (May 29, 2007)

Spencer_Gator said:


> it is still stupid how a girl became pirate king..




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was part of Jack's plan. Elizabeth was all for fighting so Jack sided with her to get the pirates out of the fortified barrier to carry out the deal he had with  Lord Cutler Beckett, the head of the naval fleets responsible for taking care of piracy.






Utz said:


> Saw it last night. Great overall, just had one question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _in Spoilers_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Officially, his name is Captain Teague. My initial thoughts is that it was Captain Hook from Peter Pan. But, Captain Teague. Jack Sparrow's father. Played by Keith Richards who Johnny Depp has hinted some of Jack's character concept was inspired by Keith Richards.

Honestly, I hope there isn't a PotC 4. If it happens then it happens, but that was a good trilogy that ended on a good note. I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to shuffle all the characters to intertwine again but the ending would lose much of its dramatic influence if there was a continuation.






Pretty_Vacant said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And what the hell was meant at the beginning when someone said ''Sir, they've started to sing'' and then [I can't remember who] said ''finally''... maybe I'll get it next time I watch it




*Spoiler*: __ 



Whenever the pirates song is sung, those coins have a longer resonating sound rather than being dull. For instance, flip a quarter. Hear that resonance. And when you catch it, the sound stops, but when that song is played, the sound continues even after you catch it. I think that was an indication to the Pirate Lords.

And that's Lord Beckett for the one you can't remember. He said finally because whenever that song is sung, the Pirate Lords are to unite. Since the Pirate Lords are uniting he wouldn't have to chase every single down and take them all down in one swoop.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 29, 2007)

Utz said:


> Saw it last night. Great overall, just had one question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _in Spoilers_
> ...



lol. Keith Richards


----------



## .:Pistachio:. (May 29, 2007)

Asome movie Awsome beggining Awsome Characters Awsome middle Awsome end Awsome fights Awsome hot Kiera ass!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 29, 2007)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> ^ *YOU ARE WRONG!!!*  hahaaa... sorry
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SPOILER!!!_
> 
> ...



Actually, you're the one wrong here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Elizabeth and Will son is played by Dominic Scott Kay, while the singing kid at the beginning is played by Brendyn Bell


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 29, 2007)

Awesome film, I'm seeing it agin today, the ending was cool, yet it was quite a sad way for it to end.


----------



## Black Swan (May 29, 2007)

I saw the movie and thought it was great... regret not staying for the ending credits. Before I saw the movie I read a couple of reviews that said it would be confusing and very perplexing and would make the audience lost and had very stiff acting. That dude from the nypost was completely wrong the movie kicked ass and was not confusing at all. The plot twists and double crosses completely made sense in the context in which they happened and overall from the action to the acting to the plot I thought the movie was excellent.


----------



## Shirker (May 29, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Actually, you're the one wrong here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Sigh*, that puts my mind at ease.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I seriously thought that was the same little boy, and got a lttle depressed because, though the ending was nice, the boy would eventually be killed. Thanks for coloring me wrong, though


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Wasn't all that great in my opinion. The action scenes were less memorable and the plot was scattered all around the place. Johnny Depp and Geoffrey Rush ruled, though.


----------



## Instant Karma (May 29, 2007)

I was confused here and there by the betrayals and dealings and things but otherwise, i liked it just fine.


----------



## AznEnigma69 (May 29, 2007)

aww man, i missed the ending credit!! now i gotta wait for the DVD to come out. Bummer!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Wasn't all that great in my opinion. The action scenes were less memorable and the plot was scattered all around the place. Johnny Depp and Geoffrey Rush ruled, though.



You speak the truth


----------



## plox (May 29, 2007)

I didnt get some part of the movie cause they kept on switching aroung but what was the coins?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 30, 2007)

i downloaded a cam version of the movie....and it stopped as the credits ended...I WANT TO SEE THE VERY VERY END...does anybody have a link to youtube or dailymotion to it by any chance??


----------



## saiyanprince07 (May 30, 2007)

I didn't like the part in which orlando become the captain of dutch man


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 30, 2007)

The ending isn't that special people

Anybody have the lyrics for the pirate song?


and is it me or do the pirate lord's flags suck arse?

I mean a red skeleton, then a skeleton with a knife next to it


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 30, 2007)

thanks to the guy who negged me for helping stop the confussion about the two kids. you guys are lovely.


----------



## Gator (May 30, 2007)

Kieren said:


> i downloaded a cam version of the movie....and it stopped as the credits ended...I WANT TO SEE THE VERY VERY END...does anybody have a link to youtube or dailymotion to it by any chance??



Magic Ball of Buu (Pt. 2)

This is the best i could find for ya

The kid is singin the pirate song


anyway:

<3333333333333333 this movie


----------



## fennixfire (May 30, 2007)

I loved the movie! The only thing I found weird was when they freed Calypso and she grew enormously and then she bellowed something inaudible. I didn't really like that part. My facial expression at the time:


----------



## The Boss (May 30, 2007)

I am the only one who didn't like this movie?? I thought the graphic was beautiful and some of the acting was incredible..  but over all it couldn't keep my interest until the end where Will got stab. I almost cried.. but I was happy at the same time. lol Take that.


----------



## Suzume (May 30, 2007)

I loved this movie.  So much better than the second one.  
Things I liked:
-It kept me laughing throughout the whole thing  
-NO KRAKEN!  Gah, I hated that thing!
-Barbossa.  Enough said.

When it comes to what I didn't like, I'm somewhat conflicted on the ending.  I didn't hate it, but, well...Will just doesn't seem like Flying Dutchman Captain material.  In this movie, he became so manipulative and backstabbing, but even then, he just didn't seem like a pirate, much less a captain.  He's too cuddly.  He always seemed to work on his own, so having a crew just seems so unlike him.  It just didn't feel right, and I'm a sucker for a Disney happy ending, which sort of happened yet didn't.  The little scene after the credits did make me feel a tad better about the whole thing though.

Overall, great movie, but it still leaves me thinking that I would have liked the whole thing better if they had left it at one movie.  They just had to make the next two movies too supernatural to try to surpass the greatness of the first.

EDIT:  I also must address one more thing.  I hated that Norrington had to die (WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST JUMP OFF THE SHIP DAMMIT!), but I love how they did it.  

Davy:  James Norrington, do you fear death?
Norrington:  *stabs*
Davy:  I take that as a no.

XD


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2007)

One complaint that I also have is that they didn't make Vanessa someone the Calypso of this movie since she was for the movie "The oddyssey"


----------



## AznEnigma69 (May 31, 2007)

Ghizzle said:


> Link removed
> 
> This is the best i could find for ya
> 
> ...




Thankz for the link!!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 31, 2007)

Meh, I'ma still gonna watch this. -_-

Should be watching this either today or tomorrow. I blame the water, if there was water earlier, I should be rejoicing now. T____T


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2007)

Shichi said:


> Meh, I'ma still gonna watch this. -_-
> 
> Should be watching this either today or tomorrow. I blame the water, if there was water earlier, I should be rejoicing now. T____T



Why not see it now?


----------



## Shirozaki (May 31, 2007)

Ah, well, it's planned.

Tomorrow, I'll go see it for sure. >___>';;


----------



## Cavalorn (May 31, 2007)

The lyrics of "Hoist the Colors" (the song the pirates start to sing when they walk to the gallows), for those interested:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Hoist the Colors*

_The king and his men 
stole the queen from her bed 
and bound her in her bones 
The seas be ours and by the powers 
Where we will well roam 

Yo, ho, haul together 
hoist the colors high 
heave ho, thieves and beggars 
never say we die 

Some men have died and some are alive 
And others sail on the sea 
with He keys to the cage 
and the Devil to pay we lay to Fiddler's Green 

The bell has been raised 
from it's watery grave 
do you hear it's sepulchral tone 
We are a call to all, pay head the squall 
and turn your sail toward home_




As all Pirates of the Caribbean movies, this one has a great soundtrack, too.


----------



## Toomin (May 31, 2007)

The movie was completely and utterly (yeah, I know it's redundant) ridiculous. So many betrayals, too many plot lines, they killed Chow Yun Fat early, and it was just too damn long. It had some funny scenes though, and I'm glad for that, otherwise I would've been totally bored. And it was better than the second. 



> thanks to the guy who negged me for helping stop the confussion about the two kids. you guys are lovely.


Some people are just too dumb to be allowed on NF. Have a pos rep to make up for it...


----------



## November 11 (May 31, 2007)

Saw it few days ago, i liked it.
It was too long though, i hope there wont be 4th one.


----------



## shizuru (May 31, 2007)

all i got to say was wow i loved the film  the cinema was packed so me and my friends were really lucky to get tickets for the time we wanted to see...


----------



## shizuru (May 31, 2007)

we all know david jones love the buckets now come on i loved that scene were he had to stand in the bucket


----------



## orange-kun (May 31, 2007)

November 11 said:


> Saw it few days ago, i liked it.
> It was too long though, i hope there wont be 4th one.



liked it too, but i would like it if they continue, but with a less confusing story


----------



## Hope (May 31, 2007)

I though it was good, could of been better though. What's the point in marrying eachother in the middle of a fight ? Kay :S


----------



## Jeroenz (May 31, 2007)

I just saw the movie,, and it was AWESOME \m/(>.<)


----------



## Captain Gir (May 31, 2007)

Yo-ho all together, hoist the colours high, heave-ho thieves and beggars, never shall we die...


----------



## Molekage (May 31, 2007)

again, how can a movie with depp and rush be bad, especially if bloom and knightly aren't in it

i'd have to watch this on principle


----------



## Suzume (May 31, 2007)

I just found a little tidbit about the ending.  If anyone else didn't realize this (like I didn't), Will is freed from his duty as captain of the Flying Dutchman after ten years.  This mini-essay goes into more detail.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 31, 2007)

MUST.WATCH.MOVIE. 
but i cant! i'm in freaking school writing exams!
>_<


----------



## WILD CARD (May 31, 2007)

Im not sure if another sequel would be a good thing; all they will do is make up some more stuff to add in the movie until the movie just plain sucks. The first was already good with an original plotline, the second was weaker than the first in terms of originality, comedy; but the fight scenes and characters were decent, but the third improved the mess the 2nd movie made and finally produced an epic battle that ended a good trilogy.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah i found johnny depp real funny in this one ahha.."look a peanut" hahaha


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Great movie! The fight sceens at the end owned an I loved the build up to the meeting of the 8 Pirate lords, man that was just a perfect movie treat.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2007)

WILD CARD said:


> Im not sure if another sequel would be a good thing; all they will do is make up some more stuff to add in the movie until the movie just plain sucks. The first was already good with an original plotline, the second was weaker than the first in terms of originality, comedy; but the fight scenes and characters were decent, but the third improved the mess the 2nd movie made and finally produced an epic battle that ended a good trilogy.



a fourth movie certainly wouldn't be good for the franchise because it would probably be extremely forced, but has the potential of being awesome (as long as will and liz aren't there ). especially if its produced to be stand alone.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jun 1, 2007)

when you consider the 4th Movie wont have Orlando Bloom or Keira Knightley, this film will probably be called The Chronicles of Jack Sparrow


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2007)

SteandRaeKonohaNinjas said:


> when you consider the 4th Movie wont have Orlando Bloom or Keira Knightley, this film will probably be called The Chronicles of Jack Sparrow



I would call it bullshit.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 1, 2007)

Molekage said:


> a fourth movie certainly wouldn't be good for the franchise because it would probably be extremely forced, but has the potential of being awesome (as long as will and liz aren't there ). especially if its produced to be stand alone.



And as long as captain Jack Sparrow is in the 4th!


----------



## Masaki (Jun 1, 2007)

"You're insane."

"Good thing, too, because if I wasn't, this'd probably never work."

Godwin quote.


----------



## Suzume (Jun 1, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I would call it bullshit.



Agreed.  It just wouldn't be PotC without Will and Elizabeth.  Orlando Bloom was the reason I went to see the first movie along with I'm sure thousands of other teenage girls...

Anyway, did anyone else notice how Beckett was ALWAYS drinking tea?  It's like he was a walking endorsement for it


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jun 1, 2007)

It was a great movie.Much better than the second, but not quite as good as the first.Even if there's a 4th movie it will never be able to compare to the first.



Zurburt said:


> Anyway, did anyone else notice how Beckett was ALWAYS drinking tea?  It's like he was a walking endorsement for it



I noticed and thought the exact same thing.And he always had to put the sugar cubes in it. 

I'm glad that we got to see Davy Jones without the tentacles.


----------



## Creator (Jun 1, 2007)

Havent seen it yet, but from what i hear its awesome. I sooo want to see it.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2007)

Zurburt said:


> Anyway, did anyone else notice how Beckett was ALWAYS drinking tea?  It's like he was a walking endorsement for it



shameless plug for the east india trading company. go adverstising for companies no longer in existance


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 1, 2007)

This movie is awesome, I still liked the first one more, but this one is second out of the three.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jun 1, 2007)

Utz said:


> Lol the whole Calypso thing was f'ed up, especially when they released and she turned into a giant. I lol'ed :x.



I lol'ed at that scene too.When she started yelling I thought at first that she was swearing at Barbossa and the others.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2007)

calypso seemed to be a useless plot point. she didn't really do anything at the end. it wasn't made very clear that she decided to be neutral in the fight between the dutchman and the pearl

another reason why a 4th movie is implied, so that calypso can wreck havoc


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2007)

It was a good movie.. better that SM3 imo


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 1, 2007)

For those who understand the entire PoTC plot.  In Dead Men's Chest, why did Elizabeth betray Jack?  Then wants to risk her life in saving him?  What the hell is all that about.


----------



## Slice (Jun 2, 2007)

^She regrets what she has done to him - her mind was pretty messed up after the event with the kraken.

The only thing i did not like this much was the Callypso subplot - it didnt give anything to the story (except that the lady always reminded me of the Voodoo lady from Monkey Island 2 ). Apart from that it was fun watching it.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jun 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sao Feng had such a shitty death, he was such a bad ass character and had so much potential. Also, what the hell, we didn't get to see the other pirate lords in action, battles royal are always good. Even so, it's a good movie overall with some humor.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG that movie was so freaking awesome!
It had a lot of comedy in it which cool and I really liked everything else.
It was funny how Keith Richards played the guitar for a minute.
I didn't stay after the credits though because I was with my parents and they always get up at the credits it would been cool to see the stuff after though I read about it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2007)

My favorite scene: 

Barbossa: Says blah,blah,blah,blah

Asian pirate: Shoot him! 

Black pirate lord:  Cut out his tongue! 

Jack Sparrow: Shoot him then cut out his tongue and shoot it again and do something with shaggy ol' beard. 

Barbossa:


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2007)

Slice said:


> ^She regrets what she has done to him - her mind was pretty messed up after the event with the kraken.
> 
> The only thing i did not like this much was the Callypso subplot - it didnt give anything to the story (except that the lady always reminded me of the Voodoo lady from Monkey Island 2 ). Apart from that it was fun watching it.



So Calypso was the voodoo lady right?  Man I can't wait to see this movie, even if I have to see it by myself.


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> So Calypso was the voodoo lady right?  Man I can't wait to see this movie, even if I have to see it by myself.



You can see it right now if you want I got the bootleg version with me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You can see it right now if you want I got the bootleg version with me.



I'm about to get back my cable modem so I'll wait until then.  Good looking out though.  Me trying to download a movie with my DSL would take 24 hours.


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I'm about to get back my cable modem so I'll wait until then.  Good looking out though.  Me trying to download a movie with my DSL would take 24 hours.



Damn that's fucked up yo'. well hope you aight dude.


----------



## Cavalorn (Jun 2, 2007)

Molekage said:


> calypso seemed to be a useless plot point. she didn't really do anything at the end.



True, and I feel the same about the pirate lords. Why did they introduce them to the plot at all when all they did was staying aboard their ships and watch the "hero's" fight? Yeah, one might say that they were needed to free Calypso, but then again, she was useless as well.


----------



## Mac92 (Jun 4, 2007)

the movie was realy awsome, but  didnt feel like watching it for almost 3 hours


----------



## Geou (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, I agree that the whole Calypso thing was kinda useless, but I think it should not have been played up so much as it still was an essential part to the story.

By the way, I found a youtube link to the scene after the credits in case anyone who saw the movie didn't stay afterwards: Here.


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey anybody got a bootleg site where I can find the movie? The site where I go to is kinda down.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 6, 2007)

Like everyone said, the pirate lords did far too little to impress me. That was one of the major letdown for me. It was still better than Spiderman 3 IMO.

And Sao Feng died too quickly. Why do Asians always die fast in Hollywood movies? Oh well, at least he did much more than Ken Watanabe in Batman Begins.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 6, 2007)

I haven't seen Spidey 3 yet but I love Pirates I went and saw it three times I loved it.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jun 6, 2007)

I saw it twice, once on opening night and the next night as well. It was awesome, I was impressed with the story and all the action sequences. They added more story to this one which I didnt mind, it gave it a bit more of an atmosphere. I was overall impressed with it. I would see it a third time. 

I wont ever touch Spiderman 3 again tho...


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2007)

I want bootleg link!


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ya i went to see it with my friends, and its a really good movie...


----------



## Foretold (Jun 7, 2007)

Is it just me or do anyone think it was funny, while at the end, all the fighting it going on,and Becett is just sitting there.....having tea, like a 5 year old girl.

I mean my god, when Will and Becett are having tea, when Davy Jone comes in. It looks like there having a fucken tea party.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm one of the few people to truely dislike this film.  It was OK at best.  There were soooooo many things that made no sense at all


*Spoiler*: __ 



 WTF was with those 'rock crabs' that Jack found? 




I'm not gonna name all the faults of this film, but the only things that salvaged this film was Depp and Rush and Keith Richards's cameo.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2007)

the_sloth said:


> Wow, I'm one of the few people to truely dislike this film.  It was OK at best.



I don't much care for the whole trilogy. All of the movies were just average, and felt way too long (which is odd, since I can sit through king Kong "2005" fine)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2007)

I really liked this movie. It wrapped up many of the plotlines so they made sense and it had its fair share of action and drama.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 8, 2007)

I watched this film awhile back, and I thought they had some weird parts here and there. But overall the film was great. Especially the ending. I think Barbossa was awesome in this film. A good watch.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 1, 2007)

Watched it last friday and i loved it. The thing that i didn't get was diadoma growing into a giant and turning into thousands of crabs.


----------



## Radharn (Jul 1, 2007)

This movie's great!


----------



## Sylar (Jul 1, 2007)

I loved the movie.  I loved it.

So many great quotes.

"Yes it does make you look fat."
"And that was without a single drop of run!"
"We work for the highest bidder." "I have a ship." "Then you're the highest bidder."

Still, Norrington's death conflicted me because he was one of my favorite characters, but he went out like a champ.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2007)

I didn't like it.  It seemed like they pulled too much stuff out of their asses like 9 Pirate Lords, a sealed Sea Goddess, the Locker, regulating Fucking Davy Jones and the Dutchman to a simple gunboat.  Even tossed in Jack's dad for good measure.  And his mom.   

The East India Trading company < Pirates apparently, unlike the first movie where the Royal Marines were actually kind of cool fighting the Pirates of the Black Pearl even though they couldn't really kill them.

So much for that giant armada at the end, eh?

Just too much "We're pirates and thus very awesome and witty!" in the third movie.


----------



## Eclair00 (Jul 3, 2007)

I absolutely fell in love with this film. It was an amazing experience. I can't get over what happened, either. It's been about two or three weeks and I still find myself thinking about it often and wanting to go watch it again. @.@


----------



## Altron (Jul 4, 2007)

that movie was so kick ass! My favorite part is when all the pirate lords and their ships raise their colors in the sky while facing off the Dutch East India Trading Company.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

so many said it sucked and an equal amount have said it was well spent money... make up your damn minds


----------

